# Wasp Sting



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Hubby came in last night, with a Red Wasp sting on his finger. No stinger, decent size hole, where it stung him.
Washed area, applied Benedryl cream, and a Baking Soda poltice (sp), applied ice pack.
In a matter of minutes, it was swollen to the point, he was unable to bend the finger and was going down into his hand. Hand is still greatly swollen this a.m. Need advice.


----------



## tatanka (Aug 3, 2004)

Oral benadryl. If you go to the doctor and you haven't given oral Benadryl they will in addition to a steroid for swelling.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks, I poked one down him this a.m. He wouldn't take one last night.


----------



## Country Bumpkin (May 1, 2009)

unseasoned meat tenderizer also works wonders at pulling out the poison, i keep alot of it handy in the summer since I am very allergic to them. within minutes it pulls out the poison and gives relief from the pain.


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 1, 2008)

crush plantain (the weed, not the bananna) and put it on the sting, it will help take down the swelling. Worked for me. I made some plantain ointment to have on hand just for when this happens.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Sounds like he's having an allergic reaction to it. I agree with the benedryl and baking soda poltice.


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm allergic to bee and wasps stings, and fire ant stings too. At one point I was carrying an Epi Pen. I went for quite a while without being stung so I didn't renew the third Epi Pen prescription.

At work one day I was stung by a wasp and had to make do. I got a band aid out of the first aid kit, applied it over the sting and saturated it with a cleaning chemical that had a lot of ammonia in it. Though out the rest of the work day I soaked the band aid with more of the ammonia solution The sting happened in late morning and when I got off work at 3:30 the swelling was at a bare minimum. I was stung on my wrist. Instead of swelling up from my wrist to my shoulder, I was swollen only about eight inches from my wrist up toward my elbow. The ammonia, which is highly alkaline, neutralizes the formic acid of the sting.

Country Bumpkin, thanks for the tip about the unseasoned meat tenderizer. I didn't know about that one. It sounds like it's quicker at relieving pain. If memory serves me well it took about 15 to 20 minutes for the pain to subside with the ammonia solution (straight ammonia works better).


----------



## Country Bumpkin (May 1, 2009)

Fla Gal said:


> I'm allergic to bee and wasps stings, and fire ant stings too. At one point I was carrying an Epi Pen. I went for quite a while without being stung so I didn't renew the third Epi Pen prescription.
> 
> At work one day I was stung by a wasp and had to make do. I got a band aid out of the first aid kit, applied it over the sting and saturated it with a cleaning chemical that had a lot of ammonia in it. Though out the rest of the work day I soaked the band aid with more of the ammonia solution The sting happened in late morning and when I got off work at 3:30 the swelling was at a bare minimum. I was stung on my wrist. Instead of swelling up from my wrist to my shoulder, I was swollen only about eight inches from my wrist up toward my elbow. The ammonia, which is highly alkaline, neutralizes the formic acid of the sting.
> 
> Country Bumpkin, thanks for the tip about the unseasoned meat tenderizer. I didn't know about that one. It sounds like it's quicker at relieving pain. If memory serves me well it took about 15 to 20 minutes for the pain to subside with the ammonia solution (straight ammonia works better).


Your welcome  the last time I got stung, which wasn't that long ago, I immediately sprinkled the meat tenderizer on and within 2-5 minutes the poison was coming out like a blister so I pricked it and drained it out onto a paper towel. As soon as the poison started to "bubble out" it was almost instant pain relief, granted my arm was sore for a few days after but, it was not the intense pain I felt right after I got stung. I've never heard of the ammonia trick but will remember to try it if i'm ever out of meat tenderizer. It's always great to know what you can do for it at home before having to pay a dr at the ER :thumb:


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Hobbes, how do you make the Plantain Ointment?

I have often used Ammonia for mosquito bites; never thought of using it for wasp stings.


----------

